# anti guardrail



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Instead of guardrails a lot of tracks have "buffers" on the curbs so cars can slide and stay on the track. Most are painted red and white stripe. Can you buy them made for tomy track or do you have to build them from scratch?

thanks


----------



## etrigan (Mar 4, 2005)

Think you can get them here: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

all the way to the left,near the bottom-under "landscaping" (borders)


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.slotprospeedway.com/trackdecoration.html


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a how to from the SCI site on making your own.

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=40&p2_articleid=457

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the Borders in PDF & Jpeg formats for all the popular size turns & straight sections. I took them to Staples and had them printed in color on heavy card stock for $.89 each sheet, you get 6-8 turn sections per sheet, coat them with a fine coat of clear coat paint and you have some very nice border sections. 

See this thread for pics of the finished results

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327977

I would gladly send these files to anyone who needs them, just drop me a PM with your e-mail addy.

Boosted


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

A lot of choices, good post.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I used wooland scenics foam railroad bed for my track berms...both the O and HO sizes....split them in half...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can also use red & white modeling clay.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I sometimes wrap electrical tape around foam core board or railroad cork bed... Pretty durable and seems to slide well.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Slide on foam?*



Crimnick said:


> I used wooland scenics foam railroad bed for my track berms...both the O and HO sizes....split them in half...


I don't want to hijack this thread, just curious...

Crimnick, do silicone tires slide well on the foam surface?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

tasman said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, just curious...
> 
> Crimnick, do silicone tires slide well on the foam surface?


The foam has a glaze on it from the mold....yeah it's pretty slippery...

But it's also soft enough to get damaged and torn from guide pins...it gets divits in it in a few spots where off's are common...

I used it for appearance (I didnt want to have to paint it to match the track)

and ease of use...Splits on the center easy or can even be narrowed etc with a large pair of sissors...

I glued it down with white glue...and you can get it back up without ripping the crap out of it( Track was built to be moved and I've moved my track once)

To make it flush I used cardboard stock that was just about the thickness of a back of a spiral bound notebook...

IIRC..I used two boxes of O gauge and two boxes of HO...and one mat for the infield.

I wouldnt call it the best solution...but it served my needs perfectly for this track...

My track was meant to be "toyish"...a hybrid between a fully landscaped track and a bare bones racing venue...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Crimnick
Thanks for the tip on the WS roadbed. I have several strips of the HO foam roadbed to test on my track. Glad to see someone else had such great results. That look is just what I was looking for. I had some rolls of foam matt that I got at harbor freight to line my tool box drawers and turns out you cut these in thin strips and lay them under the foam and the height is perfect.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Crimnick,

How did you keep the foam in place and tight up against the track while the glue is drying?

Thanks.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

tasman said:


> Crimnick,
> 
> How did you keep the foam in place and tight up against the track while the glue is drying?
> 
> Thanks.


Weights...


----------

